# my problem



## circasurvive (Aug 4, 2010)

long story gunna try to make this short.

okay back in july my wife had like to me about one of her male friend being in the car with her she claimed it was the real estate agent and she brought him lunch. i knew she was going to see him cause he had a hookup with a painter. cause her car got keyed. so she lied about it to me and told me she was going to stop talking to him. and she did. i noticed after that she became very distant and was treating me like crap it was like an emotional switch just shut off its been that way ever sense. firefox saves passwords for any website you goto so i used this to check her cell phone account. anyways she has been texting one of her "friends" for months i mean like 3000 texts in a few weeks time. i asked her about it and shes flat out lied to me about it. not knowing i have been keeping an eye out on it. so she woke up one morning to meet contacters to look out our new house and she got a dressed up and the first thing she did was text him i dropped by the house and she was in fact meeting with the contactors and she had a funny look on her face. so i dropped off my things and left on the way out her car was open, and i looked at her phone. there was a partical thred of text messages from her and him witch she had deleted most of and what was there was HIM: "ive got a silly grin on my face now" her: "oh yeah?" him "im kinda flattered" her: "lol ok". so im like wtf? so i called the guy on my phone and told him who i was he had no clue... i asked him what my wife was saying to him to put a silly grin on his face and why hes so flattered? he said i dont want to be in the middle of this, your going to have to ask her about it. and i asked him if he knew me and her were married and he said "i cant say that i did". so i hang out with him and she calls me back 20 mins later saying "im packing your things, i want you out." so i packed up my things and moved back to cali where i am now and she wants a divorce. she said nothing was going on... she said he sent her a picture of him wakeboarding and she said he looks badass. i checked the phone records and there was never a picture sent from him. she lied AGAIN! i just dont understand what the deal is can anyone make heads or tails of this? the facts are shes been lying to me for months about him she said they are just friends and shes been deleting texts from her phone. so i dont know what to belive.


----------



## circasurvive (Aug 4, 2010)

ok i noticed i posted in the wrong section.


----------



## circasurvive (Aug 4, 2010)

well i guess i have to move on with my life...


----------



## horneyazman (Sep 1, 2010)

she has lied time and time again when you have asked her questions about the friend. you don't lie about things when nothing is going on. time to move on bud


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

She was in the wrong why didnt she leave?
Thats pretty messed up when you can't even talk about this, how long have you been married? She sure was in a hurry to get you out, wasn't she?


----------

